# 1999 Mercury 25 hp 2 stroke



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone know how to remove this fuel filter or whether I need to clean periodically? There are arrows pointing in on the rectangular tabs on either side but they seem to be hard rubber.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

bump

What's that other boating website? boatcentral.com 
bassboatcentral.com????

Also where can I get an owners manual for this motor?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Lewzer said:


> bump
> 
> What's that other boating website? boatcentral.com
> bassboatcentral.com????
> ...



www.iboats.com
It looks to me like it unscrews.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I would think it unscrews, I haven't seen one that didn't. Unless you see seperation (water and gas mixed) or the boat is running rough, I wouldn't see a real need to take it off and clean. 

As far as a manual, IBoats is probably your best bet.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

I got my service manual from ravenna marine!! 330-296-5590 ENGINE FUEL FILTER: INSPECT THE SIGHT BOWL FOR WATER ACCUMULATION AND INSPECT THE FILTER ELEMENT FOR SEDIMENT CLEAN FILTER AS FOLLOWS.
1.Hold onto the cover to prevent it from turning.
2. Turn off the sight bowl.
3. Pull out the filter element and wash it with cleaning solvent.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you all. Joe you're a life saver. I tried unscrewing it but I didn't want to overtorque it and break something.
I'll give Ravenna a call and see what their price is on one of those.

Thanks again!


----------

